# Looking for Rooted 5.5.893 with Bloat



## foamman (Sep 25, 2011)

Does anyone have a rooted 5.5.893 file with all the bloat? Used R3l3as3Root to recover from a soft brick and am now on 5.5.886 with the 5.5.893 Kernal and Radio. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

foamman said:


> Does anyone have a rooted 5.5.893 file with all the bloat? Used R3l3as3Root to recover from a soft brick and am now on 5.5.886 with the 5.5.893 Kernal and Radio. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Apply the manual forever root method (carefully) using root explorer then flash the 893 system using bionic bootstrap


----------



## foamman (Sep 25, 2011)

Problem was I didn't have the file. Found it on MDW with DroidJunks help.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk over WIFI because I can't connect to the network!


----------

